# Diaw wants $10 million per



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

www.azcentral.com/sports/...w0913.html

Is it the French? or this Nene signing ($60 mill for 6 years) just went to alot of Players head? 

Diaw turned down the $8 million offer as if he had 2 great seasons out of 3 seasons. 

Does Diaw deserve $10 mill per season, after lastseason? NO! NO! NO! 
The Phoenix Suns have to see how well he plays alongside of all Three Franchise Players 
(Nash, Marion, and Amare) for a season first. 

Can Diaw co-exist with a 30 minute Amare this 82 game season will say how much he is worth to the Phoenix Suns. 
The Atlanta Hawks would've laughed at his agent for asking for the MLE.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

He is out of his mind Kiya to want that much money. The salaries in the NBA is just out of control, and our players are included as well.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its not that bad he asked for 10 mil. the suns say no, he has to play another year to prove he's worth it, 

the guy he was traded for joe johnson is getting 14 mil a year and he is almost as good if not his equal so its not as outragous as it seems.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Diaw's good, I'd like to see him actually run the point though, so what he was originally made for. I could see why the Suns haven't extended his contract yet, but this guy's amazingly talented.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Maybe later in his years, but at his current level, he sahould be getting how much jared JEFFRIES makes.. hes still young, and he needs to understand that, but I see a star in him, idf just haggle him for a little lower


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I personally think he should have waited until next year to ask for that. If he plays the way he did last year, this year... then why not?

I think that he doesnt think he can do it again, so he wanted to get it before anything happens.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

BiG_DeuCE said:


> Maybe later in his years, but at his current level, he sahould be getting how much jared JEFFRIES makes.. hes still young, and he needs to understand that, but I see a star in him, idf just haggle him for a little lower


Jared Jefferies has never been and likely never will be a triple double threat capable of playing all 5 positions like Diaw can. In a league where promise is rewarded more than actual results, I'd give the man what he likely deserves because Boris' performance was no flash in the pan. All he needed was the oppurtunity to showcase his skills if you look closely at his numbers with the Hawks and later Suns. With that time, he has proven capable of adequately replacing a guy like Amare Stoudemire who has become a consistent runner up in the MVP race. That ultimately contributed to the Suns 60 wins this season without them skipping a beat in Amare's absence. I don't consider that to be some petty accomplishment. If the Suns don't want him, I do not believe there will be any objections on our side at whatever the price.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I'm not surprised. He had a breakout year, and I'm assuming his time/role will dimish somewhat this year if Amare is healthy...so of course he's going to try and cash in while the getting is good.

Then again all this really means is eventually someone else is going to end up paying for him instead of it being the suns (unless they decide they want to give him that much), cause I can't see him wanting less money


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Jared Jefferies has never been and likely never will be a triple double threat capable of playing all 5 positions like Diaw can. In a league where promise is rewarded more than actual results, I'd give the man what he likely deserves because Boris' performance was no flash in the pan. All he needed was the oppurtunity to showcase his skills if you look closely at his numbers with the Hawks and later Suns. With that time, he has proven capable of adequately replacing a guy like Amare Stoudemire who has become a consistent runner up in the MVP race. That ultimately contributed to the Suns 60 wins this season without them skipping a beat in Amare's absence. I don't consider that to be some petty accomplishment. If the Suns don't want him, I do not believe there will be any objections on our side at whatever the price.


Yeah, but he really isnt his prime yet. Hes still on a team with young promising stars, hopefully, and i really dont think theyre gonna benefit from signing him to a 10 million dollar deal. Thats just to much to me.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

BiG_DeuCE said:


> Yeah, but he really isnt his prime yet. Hes still on a team with young promising stars, hopefully, and i really dont think theyre gonna benefit from signing him to a 10 million dollar deal. Thats just to much to me.



The fact that he isn't in his prime and has the ability to do what he does is all the more reason he deserves that contract. Just imagine what he could do in his prime. Nene was just awarded $60 million for signs of doing what Diaw does on a nightly basis. Joe Johnson just last year was awarded $14 million for not playing nearly as effectively as Diaw did this season as a Sun so I'd give the man his due.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> The fact that he isn't in his prime and has the ability to do what he does is all the more reason he deserves that contract. Just imagine what he could do in his prime. Nene was just awarded $60 million for signs of doing what Diaw does on a nightly basis. Joe Johnson just last year was awarded $14 million for not playing nearly as effectively as Diaw did this season as a Sun so I'd give the man his due.


Ok. But you dont have to prove a point. Im just stating my opinion. Of course he has the ability to do what Nene and jeffries does on a nightly basis, but i dont think young players like him should be paid alot.. unless of course ur lebron james :biggrin: but really, it just would hurt the suns becase he would want more and more money each year his contract runs out. MY OPINION TWINKIE


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Jared Jefferies has never been and likely never will be a triple double threat capable of playing all 5 positions like Diaw can. In a league where promise is rewarded more than actual results, I'd give the man what he likely deserves because Boris' performance was no flash in the pan. All he needed was the oppurtunity to showcase his skills if you look closely at his numbers with the Hawks and later Suns. With that time, he has proven capable of adequately replacing a guy like Amare Stoudemire who has become a consistent runner up in the MVP race. That ultimately contributed to the Suns 60 wins this season without them skipping a beat in Amare's absence. I don't consider that to be some petty accomplishment. If the Suns don't want him, I do not believe there will be any objections on our side at whatever the price.


*Jared Jefferies vs Diaw is somewhat the same, yet the oposite.*  

1) Jared Jefferies help his POOR Defensive Teammates performance on defense better. 

2) Diaw helps his Poor Offensive Teammates offense performance better (him & Nash). 

*The NBA pays more to the Offense abilities of a Player than the defense abilities of a player (The Defensive Player of the Year contracts is proof of that; Big Ben new contract and Ron Artest contract, Rodman contract, ect. are not Max contracts.).* 

The Washington Wizards Arenas & Jamison are in the group of the poorest defenders in the league. With the help of Jared Jefferies & Larry Hughes defensive effort each game the Wizards were heading to be the Team to beat in the NBA if Kwame would've been able to play bothsides of the court. 

The Phoenix Suns play an open uptempo game where it allows Diaw to play his natural position which is "Point-Foward" where he can help open up the court if any plays go wrong. He is tall, can rebound, can dribble, and can pass a decent pass off of his dribble making him a great asset to the Phoenix Suns halfcourt & transition system. But can he do these things with Phoenix Top scorer Amare? as well as Marion? that is the question that still remains to be seen for a high pay day contract? 

*All in all, Diaw and his agent should'nt have pulled a price tag on his assets to this Suns franchise untill the middle of or after the 2006-7 season. The Suns do not want to lose another valuable player to the Free Agent Market like they did Joe Johnson. 
If Diaw have another devastating season but this time with Nash, Marion, and Amare in the lineup his value will automatically be in the $10 to $12 Million per season for the next 6 years with this Franchise.* 

The Phoenix Suns Franchise would be making a BIG Mistake this offseason giving Diaw a long contract that may not kick in untill Marion Contract ends however, Diaw did play alot at Amare position last season inwhich a healthy young Amare will be given 32 minutes of playingtime this up comming season.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

send steve francis in exchange,diaw wants paying and franchise wants to play for a contender,both are possible


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> *Jared Jefferies vs Diaw is somewhat the same, yet the oposite.*
> 
> 1) Jared Jefferies help his POOR Defensive Teammates performance on defense better.
> 
> ...



Amare Stoudemire has went on record several times stating that he does not intend on playing the center position long term because of concerns about his durability. This was prior to his recent knee injury so I believe he is even more intent on playing his natural position at the 4. This means that everything could be just pie because it moves Diaw back to the position he played this season, center. In a sense by your definition of what Diaw does, his game is magnified due to having more options open offensively. There are also no players who score the same way as Diaw on the team (with his back to the basket) so he still has the oppurtunity to shine as he did this season.

As for Diaw and Jefferies, I don't consider them to by anything of an opposite. Diaw changes the games in so many more ways than Jefferies could ever imagine. Diaw scores the ball which Jefferies doesn't, finds players which Jefferies doesn't do as well and Rebounds the ball which Jefferies doesn't do as well. The collection sum of all the things he contribute on the court to me makes him a more effective player than Jefferies. If Jefferies did change the game as much as you say he did, the Wizards should have been a contender in the past considering the offensive talent they had with Arenas, Hughes and Jamison.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> send steve francis in exchange,diaw wants paying and franchise wants to play for a contender,both are possible


There have been rumors about the Suns looking to move Shawn Marion to gain greater financial flexibility so if they would be willing to do that with a guy that good, what are the chances they'd do it on Steve Francis considering they are set in the back-court? I don't know if the Marion rumors are true but they are persistent enough for me to believe there has been discussions in the organization about it. We all know the Suns are a fiscally responsible franchise so I choose to believe they are looking to shed payroll. I think they'd sooner look to move Kurt Thomas for nothing than lose Marion in order to keep Diaw.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Diaw must be DRUNK.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Amare Stoudemire has went on record several times stating that he does not intend on playing the center position long term because of concerns about his durability. This was prior to his recent knee injury so I believe he is even more intent on playing his natural position at the 4. This means that everything could be just pie because it moves Diaw back to the position he played this season, center. In a sense by your definition of what Diaw does, his game is magnified due to having more options open offensively. There are also no players who score the same way as Diaw on the team (with his back to the basket) so he still has the oppurtunity to shine as he did this season.
> 
> As for Diaw and Jefferies, I don't consider them to by anything of an opposite. Diaw changes the games in so many more ways than Jefferies could ever imagine. Diaw scores the ball which Jefferies doesn't, finds players which Jefferies doesn't do as well and Rebounds the ball which Jefferies doesn't do as well. The collection sum of all the things he contribute on the court to me makes him a more effective player than Jefferies. If Jefferies did change the game as much as you say he did, the Wizards should have been a contender in the past considering the offensive talent they had with Arenas, Hughes and Jamison.


Take my word for it the comparison is the same of them being oposite players. If you can recall Trevor Ariza putting a STOP to Nash & Diaw Lane passing Game to give the Knicks the WIN against Phoenix, then you see the importance of Defensive Players like Bowen, Prince, and Jefferson defensive help to teammates like you see Diaw offensive help to teammates. Dont let the Tripple Double blind you. 
The Lakers 3-1 start against Phoenix in the Postseason first round games was not a joke, 
especially back in the daze when the first round used to be the best out of 5 games. 
Tim Thomas defensive effort (that we-all thought he never had) saved Phoenix Postseason more than his last second 3-point shot in game 5 vs Lakers. Tim Thomas Defense/Offense Showed up Bigtime vs the Clippers in the second round with him playing out of postion at both Center & PF. 
*We all know Tim Thomas career only as a 6.10 SF with offensive skillz and very poor defensive skillz.* 

*What some players will do at the end of their contract when the chips are flying their way in the PostSeason games. Another reason why Diaw should not get an extented contract this offseason. 
And a strong reason why the Knicks should keep Mo Taylor & Jalen this season if they have plans on being in the Postseason games.* .


----------

